# face book



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

How many clubs out there have face book club pages?
I get e-mails once and awhile to join facebook, sounds girly or gay to me.
Now after being sick yesterday ,,our club voted to have a club page .
to me its just one more thing to have to take up time.

I've been doing "yard work" which I hate and my attitude is bad. I guess many have gotten tire on some on MLS.

I'm just sharing what I hear.
But is this the new trend?

both my sons started smoking becasue their "freinds" did. Even tho Carrie and I did not.

Is this stuff the future?

I like a simple Large scale model train place to go to and see and share w/o the owner controling it so tight its not worth visiting.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

OK correct me if I am wrong.
In YOUR absence I kind of went over what you were going to touch on about some club members who do not like to use MLS, due to things like the Ed thing, and the cumbersome way you have to post pics..YES I stated cumbersome!
That we as a club needed a place to visit and share..well we voted on Facebook....we talked about this.......remember????

This alone is enough to leave MLS! OR at least when here link to facebook so you can use your pics stored on your computer and not have to pay for the upgrade to "Gold" member status, untill Shad gets up to speed with software that makes it easier to post pics on his site!
On face book you post FROM YOUR COMPUTER AND IT SIZES THEM FOR YOU!!!! 

I for one have not posted a pic for a very long time.

SO you are the one who stated that since they did not want to go to MLS we should have a place to post pics of club members stuff of what they are doing. Facebook makes it easy to post pics! We voted on Facebook....your suggestion..now we all have a place to go and post stuff.

It is only adding 1 more site you visit..you have time..spend less on MLS and the Aristo site..most members are joining LSOL...they seem to like it better then here!

You have plenty of time to do so!

I think that MLS controls way more the Facebook will...as there will be NO dissagreements on our club page..points of differences!

Personnally I will always come to MLS..but not post much untill the posting process changes..so I can add links to the facebook page for pics..I get information that I need at different times that makes it worth it more for me...LSOL..I really don't care for the people in charge over there so I won't join for that reason alone!

And there are times I can help new people to pass along the help I get here.

Remember this was all your idea..I was fine letting everyone alone going their own seperate way.

Your just tired, as I was that one day!









Bubba


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, and Bubba why don't you come and join us in our group on Mogulus. You can have your own channel to do with what you want. You are the boss of your own channel, nobody to answer to but yourself. You and Marty have alot to contribute, so come and join myself, Bob Grosh, J.C. Carter, Noel, TJ Lee, Geoff George, and Jason of the dualrailtrail, and let us help you get your own channel. You could use it to show Live shows right from your backyards like we do, or your club meetings, it could be individual, or as a group, or both. There is NO Charge. Come on over and join the fun, and find out what we have found out to share, and have fun. Here is my channel, and I will list the multipage where you can access the others and see whatz goin on. http://www.mogulus.com/crazytrainguyschannel 

http://wwgttmultiview.blogspot.com/ is the multiview where we are all on and you can link to any. The Regal


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I did not read everything Bubba said. thats to much. I'm just wondering. GRYs mag is or has been a hub for all Grrs to come to , agree or not. In the old days the Hobby shop was the hub.Now if everyone has their own hubs. how do we find each other?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Bubba gives you an in-depth explanation and you don't want to read it? 

Than: "how to find each other?" 

Marty, honestly, if you can post on multiple forums (which you do), you can visit your club's facebook site. 

I personally have no issue with MLS, and the cost of a 1st class membership is well worth the additional tools and how easy it is to post a picture and have the MLS stuff resize it for you, and save it in the folder of your choosing. 

There's no better forum software I have found for trains... and everyone is here already... 

I guess I'm just happy... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Facebook does not seem like the ideal place to have a forum type discussion. It is more personal, you must be invited to see what's happening and it's just not designed to be a forum. I like MLS and like Marty said, it's better than forums controlled so tight it's pathetic. I'm happy here and I paid my subscription for the first time. I think it's a tad pricey for what you get but hey, it needs to get paid for and we all should contribute if we use it. 

Nate


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 05/17/2009 2:37 PM
I did not read everything Bubba said. thats to much. I'm just wondering. GRYs mag is or has been a hub for all Grrs to come to , agree or not. In the old days the Hobby shop was the hub.Now if everyone has their own hubs. how do we find each other?

Just like your get together you have in Sept Marty. Everybody comes to your hub. Hah LOL The Regal


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Me saying I wasn't there was simply meaning I could not hear all that was said.. 
A number of forums in one place is one thing , but going to a number of pages is another, my wife spends hours on her friends pages.. I'm just asking or wondering. 

like for you all, if you want to see photos of our club meeting, you'd have to go else where.
Our open house is usually covered by MLS members who share it here.
My personal view is how to share it with as many as possible. reguarless of reason.

I had a guy visit awhile back who had my GRYs artical in his hand. It helped him w/o me ever knowing it. He finally was able to visit me. Goiod thing I keep my personal info out there.
just a topic to talk or fight about. I know who you are!!!!heheheheheh
Back to the dang weeds. running out of daylight.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Bubba, when is the last time you tried to post a photo?? For 1st class members posting a photo is easier that it has ever been...


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Been along time....so you don't have to use the







thing any more?


If you still have to how is it any different then before? Your site resizes for us now also? Like Facebook and other sites do?

And if you can post from your own computer when did you fix this process?

If you have addressed the above mentioned problems then I stand most humbly corrected...if not whan are you going to fix these issues so YOUR site becomes very user friendly?

Untill then I will post links to Facebook and such untill you do make the changes...then pay to join..I don't see some regulars here I used to see. My only issue is the posting of pics otherwise your site is the one I like the best. 

Again if you have made the changes I am most humbly corrected..if not I can wait..I am not going anywhere soon...been in G a long time...don't plan on changeing hobbies anytime soon.

Bubba


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

While I am an infrequent user of Facebook (the applications and games are getting too heavy (as is the case with MySpace too) the forum or group feature tehre doesn't seem to be set up well nor work well. I'm a member of a few groups on Facebook but have no idea how to find them now? I think a LOT of people on MLS and many other large scale boards are just pissed off a LOT and looking for a fight. For various reasons. I rarely go to any of the other Large Scale train websites that I'm registered with. For starters MANY of you cross post everything you do everywhere. No need to go anyplace else to see what the "power players" are doing. There are some folks that seem to ahve dropped off the face of the earth though? Can't find them anywhere? Oh well, life changes for many of us. No sense dwelling on the reasons. I'm not in a position to set my trains up yet and find very little extra time to even work on projects that I will nto be using any tiem soon. I live my trains thru what you guys post and that is mostly here for me. I've not posted photos or anything much because I'm not doing much. I'm trying to join the closest GRR group to me but they are an hour away and meet once a month. The meeting this week was moved to a night I cannot attend so my joining will have to wait again. To facebook or not? It's up to you. I enjoy it on some level but not for forums. 

Chas


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Bubba, 

Did you ever watch the video found in this thread? 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/15/postid/52160/view/topic/Default.aspx 

In addition, there are some major changes coming soon what will make posting images as easy as facebook. I was hoping to have them rolled out before the Big Train Show, but it's looking like the developer keeps running into delays..


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

You're right Marty, facebook is gay. Don't sign up or you will divorce your wife and run wild on the town in your Aristo speedos! *hides*


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Engineercub on 05/18/2009 10:32 AM
You're right Marty, facebook is gay. Don't sign up or you will divorce your wife and run wild on the town in your Aristo speedos! *hides*


 
 
 
I guess i wont be signing up for face book anytime soon. HE HE HE    speedo's YOU CRACK ME  UP Will.....


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm a little at a loss to understand why MLS and Facebook/MySpace are even"competitors". When I worked for the Navy, I was deeply involved in getting "collaboration" capabilities into the Fleet. At that time all we had was email and chat. After a great deal of talking to sailors, we realized that what was needed was a forum capability....AND, a blog capability that was far easier to use than using the data base software that we had been using for some time to post information.


Forum capabilities allow a threaded discussion on many topics. MLS's forum is such a capability. It keeps discussions organized and recorded over time and, more importantly, allows for searching for old information. Blog capabilities, like Facebook and MySpace, make posting of information super simple, but they completely lack the kind of organizing principles that a threaded discussion yields...and there's really no decent search capability in them. Blogs are private in essense. Forums are public.


MLS today actually has both features...forum features and blog features. Not many use the blog features IMHO...but there are here...up under the Features Tab on top. If you want to post like a facebook page, then use the Builder's Log feature. It allows you to post your "news" and get remarks back...very much like Facebook/Myspace.

On the topic of posting photos, yes, blog software makes is simple, but simple means you loose control. For some, that's perfectly all right. For others, it isn't. You just click on a button and select a photo from your computer...and it uploads into a place on your screen where IT wants to put it...not you. MLS has a similar feature in it's editor...at the bottom...but limits the upload size to 60K. That's because the forum data base has to actually HOLD the photo...and here size counts. If you want a larger photo, you need to link to it...whether it's in your MLS 1stclass space or on some other web based file storage program. In Facebook/MySpace, they store YOUR photo after they're resized it...that's where you've lost control.


IMHO, the Builder's Log feature in MLS could be made more like Facebook/MySpace for ease of use...on the other hand, that is the place where very detailed construction photos are normally posted, so you don't want to loose control over the image as you do in Facebook/MySpace.


So like I said, I don't understand why folks would even consider forums as competitors to blogs. Forums are for discussion...threaded discussion. Blogs are places to express your thoughts and receive comments...but they do a very poor job at supporting a discussion. 


Lastly, while the video Shad did for posting pictures is good...I'm sure it dissuades some folks from posting pictures. It implies you need to go through all that thumbnail stuff. You don't. If you have a 640 pixel wide photo, you can just upload it from your computer as he did with the first photo in the video...and then insert it in the post. All that thumbnail stuff is about how to AVOID having to resize a photo before posting through use of a thumbnail linked to a bigger photo...and the bigger photo can be any size. He just doesn't say that. Secondly, that stuff Shad showed works good if you have a 1stclass space...and not so well if you don't. If you store you photos elsewhere on the web, then all that clicking on dialog boxes turns into a harder process...but ya know what, it's still pretty straightforward and each member needs to learn to do it given the way they want to store their photos on the web. And thirdly, if you're just into posting a photo you took and don't want a web space to store them in, use the editor feature at the bottom of the editor page do that and reduce your photos to less than 60K in size. 

Frankly, I think the fact that there are several ways to do on MLS scares people off. My advice, pick on technique and learn to use it...then it will be simple to you.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Engineercub on 05/18/2009 10:32 AM
You're right Marty, facebook is gay. Don't sign up or you will divorce your wife and run wild on the town in your Aristo speedos! *hides*

Will many of the younger folks seem to use that now, my sons enclued. I asked them why. They said if its different or strange to norm, its gay.
I thought gay meant happy.

even race, one of my best friends is a little brown man.
Even two of my customers don't hide it around me, I just don't ware tight shorts and tank tops around them.

BTY,, our language is limited. The statement in your sig should say; he was let go for being romatic with one. You need to "love" your fellow soldiers but not be romitacly involved with them.
Even the women when your in the field of duty.

OH!!!!!!I did it again, I changed the topic in the middle of the thread..... lock me down and cast me out.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Humpty Dumpty explained it all quite plainly in the middle of Chapter IV of "Alice, Through The Looking Glass" by Lewis Carroll

They are discussing an un-birthday present and how many days there are to get one as opposed to how many days there are to get a birthday present.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

`And only ONE for birthday presents, you know. There's glory for you!'

`I don't know what you mean by "glory,"' Alice said. 

Humpty Dumpty smiled contemptuously. `Of course you don't -- till I tell you. I meant "there's a nice knock-down argument for you!"'

`But "glory" doesn't mean "a nice knock-down argument,"' Alice objected.

`When _I_ use a word,' Humpty Dumpty said in rather a scornful tone, `it means just what I choose it to mean -- neither more nor less.'

`The question is,' said Alice, `whether you CAN make words mean so many different things.'

`The question is,' said Humpty Dumpty, `which is to be master - - that's all.'

Alice was too much puzzled to say anything, so after a minute Humpty Dumpty began again. `They've a temper, some of them -- particularly verbs, they're the proudest -- adjectives you can do anything with, but not verbs -- however, _I_ can manage the whole of them! Impenetrability! That's what _I_ say!'

`Would you tell me, please,' said Alice `what that means?`

`Now you talk like a reasonable child,' said Humpty Dumpty, looking very much pleased. `I meant by "impenetrability" that we've had enough of that subject, and it would be just as well if you'd mention what you mean to do next, as I suppose you don't mean to stop here all the rest of your life.'

`That's a great deal to make one word mean,' Alice said in a thoughtful tone.

`When I make a word do a lot of work like that,' said Humpty Dumpty, `I always pay it extra.'


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

It's like people using racial slurs to describe someone of low class, then using a well-to-do subject of the same race and saying the term does not apply to them. People throwing it around these days to describe an object or situation of contempt is very common. The reason it is used in such a demeaning manner is because of the feelings about the issue. It is not a new word, and it didn't just happen to begin being used in such a negative context by coincidence. It is more a question of couth and integrity. I don't think it would be very gentleman of me to be in the presence of a woman who has a child with a learning disability and spat out, 'That is so retarded'. Now most crowds would concur with this behavior and take no notice, but most crowds don't have any feelings or conflict with the word and it's use. People seem to undermine others who show emotion or feelings which is silly honestly. Without them we wouldn't be able to make any choices because we wouldn't 'feel' one way or another about anything. Who would vote if they didn't 'feel' a certain way about a candidate, political party, issue, etc.? If you can't feel (see also serial killer), you're better off dead. A Shaolin Monk wrote a book called "The Shaolin Way" and in it he writes something I found kind of true. "People will forget what you've done for them, but they'll never forget how you make them feel." I thought a face book was a photo album... "Hey martha? Go git that thar face book so I can show off the chillins to these here gests while you make supp'r" Get it? face book? hahahahaha ....nevermind, sigh. 

-Will


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess I can change the topic beings I started it. 
I have been tring to find a new phrase for, "don't jew him down" or "poor train dealer are always being ***** down even when they are tring just to make a living,." 
get him down 
lower him down 
nothing says it like jew him down????? 
everyone knows what it means but what is another word that means the same? 

PS 
I've been called "dog-matic" which I guess means closed or narrow minded. I am, battery/RC IS the ONLY way to go. no brainer.
I have been a nerd all my life, a nerd has no where to go but up. ( I still wear a belt, hanky, glasses, whites socksand pencils in my ear) keeps me possitive and humble.

I used to be called a Jesus freak, but I have not lived up to that for awhile.

enough all ready...


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Ok Marty with trying to change the subjest..you have opened up a can of worms with the word.."Jew"...why do you think people use that phrase????

Everyone tries to make a living..BUT that being said, like with a pretty girl, you do not know what you would get if ya don' ask..in BOTH cases the answer could be no, BUT you would never know that unless you ask for some kind of disscount..or you know the prize! 
You feel that way because you are in the business. But truly I have known you for quite some time..( I am the little brown guy he refurs to..and damn proud to be that little brown guy!)... and I know you don't buy from just anyone..you look for deals also...for the same reason!

Not just being at this juncture in our economic life, we have always looked for a way to stretch our hard earned dollar...nothing has changed!

Granted the little guys that sell have way less margin to make a profit, but they take on that responsibility to do so, I do not feel guilty if I do not buy from them..I have to put up with a lot to make my cash, and I will ask for the cheepist price I can get to have as much as I can get!

I will pay for what I want BUT I better get what I pay for also..or there will be a problem..."you wouldn't like me when I'm aanngry!"(Incredible Hulk)

But the word Jewish has been around since before I took my first breath....I am very proud to be considered Jewish as I am what the phrase implies. I think it is a trait that is of great value so you do get more bang for your buck!

As for the gay stuff you seem to refurr to it alot..not sure about that one..all I know is I stopped bending in front of so as not to take any chances!







dissclamer(this is only joking Marty)

Really guys when I was younger, I was very shy, afraid to go up to women and speak to them, BOY did I miss out on a lot!
BUT I have made up for tost time as I am not afraid to do so now..well I have chilled since I got married and truly love my wife! But If something happens I could take down my spurs and dustt them off, as if there was no time between rides!! 

Remember you don't know what you can get if you don't ask..all anyone can say is NO..no harm no foul..."NEXT"!!!!

"Can you take something off" the price I mean!









Always happy to ask for a disscount
Bubba


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

see some of you are so wordy, once I go a pharagraph then I get bord. 

Chas brought up a good point also, those" power players". I guess those track powered guys who have to push it all the time.
give us poor RC batt guys a chance.

Even if there was a power players club I could not join,,shame.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 05/18/2009 6:50 PM
see some of you are so wordy, once I go a pharagraph then I get bord. 

Chas brought up a good point also, those" power players". I guess those track powered guys who have to push it all the time.
give us poor RC batt guys a chance.

Even if there was a power players club I could not join,,shame.








Power players club WEAR? i want in, how much $ i know i know shut up Nick you Darn trouble maker. its a good thing im Greek.... I HAVE THICK SKIN..... i CANT STAND TROUBLE MAKERS HE HE HE 
Gentlemen lets move on we are all trainers lets act as if we all care about what every one else says "NOT" get over it and move on







sorrry GG but i had to use your smilelys HE HE HE


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 05/18/2009 5:58 PM
I guess I can change the topic beings I started it. 
I have been tring to find a new phrase for, "don't jew him down" or "poor train dealer are always being ***** down even when they are tring just to make a living,." 
get him down 
lower him down 
nothing says it like jew him down????? 
everyone knows what it means but what is another word that means the same? 

PS 
I've been called "dog-matic" which I guess means closed or narrow minded. I am, battery/RC IS the ONLY way to go. no brainer.
I have been a nerd all my life, a nerd has no where to go but up. ( I still wear a belt, hanky, glasses, whites socksand pencils in my ear) keeps me possitive and humble.

I used to be called a Jesus freak, but I have not lived up to that for awhile.

enough all ready...



Well... Jesus was a Jew.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

The word is "negotiate" ....and boy has this topic taken a left turn from the initial post.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Any using my smilies? Humph!


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 05/18/2009 8:35 PM
The word is "negotiate" ....and boy has this topic taken a left turn from the initial post.
Fun ain't it! All you have to do is hide the point you are trying to make in the second paragraph and marty wiill read so far then loose interest...that's a shame!









I got spurs that gingle gangle gingle!







I think I need sleep..get'in goofy!
Bubba


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

OK, well this has gone downhill quick... I'm just going to lock this one before you all offend each other beyond repair. 

Please keep in mind that our hobby is enjoyed by people of many different lifestyles, religions, and personalities. Please be mindful of what words and terms you use in your postings.


At the same time, please try not to take offense at anything anyone says in the forums, especially if no offense was meant. Remember that someone can only offend you if you take offense to what they say.


----------

